# Quel meilleur formatage de Disque Dur externe ?



## badalub (11 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir, 

pour mon MBP2011 je viens d'acquerir un Disque dur externe 2TO Samsung M3.
Il est préformaté PC. Quel type de formatage dois je lui faire ? Sachant que j'aimerais qu'il soit compatible PC et MAC ? (pr info j'ai NTFS Tuxera installé sur le MBP) 
Y a t il des options type taille d'allocation à mettre pour optimiser ? 

MERCI


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Juillet 2015)

Salut. 
Le meilleur formatage compatible Mac et pc est certainement extfat. 

@+


----------



## badalub (12 Juillet 2015)

Mieux que NTFS ? Pourriez vous me preciser pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Juillet 2015)

Il arrive que des erreurs ntfs rendent le disque inutilisable. Et les réparations ntfs sous os x ne sont pas très facile. 
Extfs est quant à lui bien plus fiable.


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Juillet 2015)

Et puis imagines que tu doives connecter ce DDE à un autre mac que le tien... et bien tu sera content qu'il soit en ExFAT plutôt qu'en NTFS


----------



## badalub (12 Juillet 2015)

Du coup exFat est juste meilleur que NTFS sans aucun désavantages ?
- taille max de fichier ?
- compatibilité max PC et mac ?
- moins d'erreur et plus de durabilité du DD ?

MERCI pour cette confirmation.

PS : du coup vous recommandez la même chose pour les clé USB de taille 4GO à 64GO ?


----------



## daffyb (12 Juillet 2015)

badalub a dit:


> les clé USB de taille 4GO à 64GO ?


4 Go Fat32
8 Go exFat (ou Fat32 si échange de petits fichiers)
16 Go et Plus exFat à coup sûr


----------



## badalub (12 Juillet 2015)

Donc absoluement AUCUN interet du NTFS face au exFat ? 
Et auriez vous la patience de me dire pourquoi mettre les 4go en FAT32 plutot que axFat ?
MERCI


----------



## badalub (12 Juillet 2015)

Argh, au branchement du DD sur mon Macbook, apparait ce message :
http://hpics.li/1edb616
En effet, il y a de nombreux programmes pour automatiser les sauvegardes and co.
Il y a dedans un NTFS pour mac et les pilotes mac.
Le tout est pré-formaté en NTFS...

Et pour info je n'ai plus le CD d'install Mac OS...
Que faire svp ?
MERCI


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Juillet 2015)

Si tu ne souhaites pas te servir de ces logiciels préinstallés tu reformates tout simplement ton dde via l'utilitaire de disques.


----------



## badalub (12 Juillet 2015)

et si je souhaite m'en servir ? 
Et sinon pourquoi pre-formate t il le DD en NTFS au lieu de ExFat si c'est meilleur ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Juillet 2015)

Parce que ce dd est prévu pour le monde Windows. 
Mais si tu as envie de le laisser en ntfs,  te pose pas de question. Fais toi plaisir.


----------



## badalub (13 Juillet 2015)

Il y a pourtant les drivers pr mac dedans... vu que c est un 2to rempli, je ne vais plus le formater... du coup je souhaite etre sur que exFat (et non macos etendu) soit juste superieur en tout point a NTFS...


----------



## okeeb (20 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour Badalub,

La majorité des softs intégrés à votre DDE sont sans grand réel intérêt... Les effacer ne sera pas une grande perte, ce sont plus des pseudo-cadeaux commerciaux qu'autre-chose. Le réel souci est qu'_OSX _ne sait pas nativement gérer le NTFS, ce qui ne peut donc être réalisé que par un pis-aller logiciel. Malheureusement, le résultat ne peut être parfait, et il subsiste toujours quelques erreurs de lecture/écriture qui ne permettent pas une expérience utilisateur sereine à 100%. Le format _ExFat _permet lui d'être utilisé dans les deux mondes sans souci et sans la fameuse limite des 4 Go par fichier imposé par le _FAT32_.


----------

